# doordash ratings again



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

climbed all the way up to 4.76 from 4.33....took 13 orders today was feeling pretty good about everything except a couple of sneers from customers before i handed them food..checked at end of day back to 4.5..have no idea what i did wrong if doordash doesn't give me any feedback..i know it's not that big of a deal but geez been a 100% on eats for a month..


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Anything under 4.5 or 4.6 is at risk for deactivation. Hope that doesn't happen to you.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Its annoying as hell. I maintained 4.7+ through my first 600+ orders and got Drive status. Over the last few weeks its dropped a little after every dash. Im so confident that its going to go up and it goes down every time and Im down to 4.56. I dropped all my blocks for this week since they've been cutting bonuses anyway. Im stickin with UE until they stop my promotions then Im getting back on GH


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

With the multiple issues DD has been having with their dispatch and timing I would hope they are taking those into account when reviewing the deactivation list. I was at a solid 4.93 for over 6 months but the last 45 days has plummeted down to as low as 4.75. Just now it shows at 4.81. Over the last 45 days I have had no less than 24 accepted requests come in AFTER the customer was scheduled to have their order delivered. No amount of "...I just received your order and delivered it ASAP!" changed their less than 5 star service from DD. Thankfully we are not paid different for higher ratings; just need to be cautious to avoid those dreaded 1 stars for a while.


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Its annoying as hell. I maintained 4.7+ through my first 600+ orders and got Drive status. Over the last few weeks its dropped a little after every dash. Im so confident that its going to go up and it goes down every time and Im down to 4.56. I dropped all my blocks for this week since they've been cutting bonuses anyway. Im stickin with UE until they stop my promotions then Im getting back on GH


it's to subjective for customer...instead of "did you do a adequate job delivering hot food to there door with a smile?" its a yes or no question not "on a scale of 1-10 how bad is your pain?" LOL...waiting for my postmates kit in the mail we'll see how that goes



Flier5425 said:


> With the multiple issues DD has been having with their dispatch and timing I would hope they are taking those into account when reviewing the deactivation list. I was at a solid 4.93 for over 6 months but the last 45 days has plummeted down to as low as 4.75. Just now it shows at 4.81. Over the last 45 days I have had no less than 24 accepted requests come in AFTER the customer was scheduled to have their order delivered. No amount of "...I just received your order and delivered it ASAP!" changed their less than 5 star service from DD. Thankfully we are not paid different for higher ratings; just need to be cautious to avoid those dreaded 1 stars for a while.


That's what sucks about it....now i feel like i have to discriminate in advance on how the customers are going to rate me? wouldn't they rather i accepted every order? i think pizza is your best chance for 5 star...fast food & high end restaurants can have customers with unrealistic expectations



uberboy1212 said:


> Its annoying as hell. I maintained 4.7+ through my first 600+ orders and got Drive status. Over the last few weeks its dropped a little after every dash. Im so confident that its going to go up and it goes down every time and Im down to 4.56. I dropped all my blocks for this week since they've been cutting bonuses anyway. Im stickin with UE until they stop my promotions then Im getting back on GH


What is drive status?



Flier5425 said:


> With the multiple issues DD has been having with their dispatch and timing I would hope they are taking those into account when reviewing the deactivation list. I was at a solid 4.93 for over 6 months but the last 45 days has plummeted down to as low as 4.75. Just now it shows at 4.81. Over the last 45 days I have had no less than 24 accepted requests come in AFTER the customer was scheduled to have their order delivered. No amount of "...I just received your order and delivered it ASAP!" changed their less than 5 star service from DD. Thankfully we are not paid different for higher ratings; just need to be cautious to avoid those dreaded 1 stars for a while.


your acceptance rate has to go down to get your ratings up...what a great system....LOL....maybe not the sharpest tools in the shed



uberboy1212 said:


> Its annoying as hell. I maintained 4.7+ through my first 600+ orders and got Drive status. Over the last few weeks its dropped a little after every dash. Im so confident that its going to go up and it goes down every time and Im down to 4.56. I dropped all my blocks for this week since they've been cutting bonuses anyway. Im stickin with UE until they stop my promotions then Im getting back on GH


If i had your quest every week i would stick to UE


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

downeybrook said:


> it's to subjective for customer...instead of "did you do a adequate job delivering hot food to there door with a smile?" its a yes or no question not "on a scale of 1-10 how bad is your pain?" LOL...waiting for my postmates kit in the mail we'll see how that goes
> 
> That's what sucks about it....now i feel like i have to discriminate in advance on how the customers are going to rate me? wouldn't they rather i accepted every order? i think pizza is your best chance for 5 star...fast food & high end restaurants can have customers with unrealistic expectations
> 
> ...


With Drive you get access to catering orders. I'm prob not going to have it soon since you need 4.75 rating I think. I think you need 400 completed orders too. It's much easier to maintain a high rating with PM. I haven't been on PM in a while but I had a 4.9 when I stopped


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

DD customers are the wackest. I thought I was escaping the bs from ue and pm but it's only slightly more tolerable because of the slightly better pay. 
i was always in a bad mood with pm when I had to place an order but I don't get that same feeling with DD. A lot of the places here pay better when you order and are super easy to get through.


----------

